# Tortoise Table Help!



## ashley9965 (May 19, 2011)

I have a young red foot tortoise. I have been wanting to build him a tortoise table but I have absolutely no idea where to begin. I have plans in mind but have a few questions:
1: What do I line it with so that the wood won't rot?
2: What can I do so that it is easy to clean, this goes with what should I put at the bottom. 

Would I be able to put some sort of trays at the bottom so that its easy to just pick up and throw out? How can I protect the wood on the sides? I'm a bit all over the place I just want to make sure it is as perfect as I can make it. 

Also does anyone know where I can buy pre-cut wood. I can check around just curious if anyone know if homedepot or lowes does this sort of thing

Thank you!


----------



## Fernando (May 19, 2011)

Some here use shower curtain material to line the inside. Also I've heard of the sticky type linoleum stuff you buy from hardware stores. 

as far as clean up. Depending on the substrate you can just spot clean. Cypress mulch is easier normally because it's a lighter color.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2011)

Hi Ashley:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know where you are?

Some folks paint the wood or seal it, some use linoleum, some line with plastic or shower curtain liner. I bought a roll of plastic film from the hardware store, 4 mil is thick enough, then just cut it to fit inside the table and folded the corners neatly so they lay flat. Then I draped it over the outside edge and stapled it. The substrate holds it tight to the wood.

My favorite substrate is cypress mulch. You can keep it moist and it doesn't turn sour.


----------



## coreyc (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the TFO Ashley


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 19, 2011)

Hi Ashley,
Welcome to the forum.

I just set up my indoor enclosure and I just used a flat plastic box, similar to a blanket storage box. A lot of others on the forum have done the same thing. It is cheaper and easy to clean. Be sure to look in the section "Tortoise Enclosures" for some pictures posted by others.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

I prefer large plastic tubs or glass tanks to table. These are much better suited for a tortoise like a redfoot that needs humidity.

Look into Vision tubs and Waterland tubs.


----------



## Jacob (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, you can use anything Plastic!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 19, 2011)

I used this nice looking green-marble linoleum and it has worked great (doesn't rip or wrinkle like some other thinner plastics). Just keep in mind that the adhesive and linoleum will off-gas for a few days, so be sure to set it somewhere that gets lots of fresh air and don't expose your torts to it until it doesn't smell like chemical death.


----------



## dmarcus (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ashley...


----------

